# Villa for long term rental



## aquarius (Jan 15, 2009)

*VILLA WANTED TO RENT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE*We are a couple looking for a 3 or 4 bedroom villa, ideally with storage such as a garage or underbuild. San Javier, Los Alcazares, Mar Menor area or within 10 kms of there for at least one years rental. Excellent references. Have lived in Spain for over 5 years. Hope someone can help us find our new home


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

aquarius said:


> "]VILLA WANTED TO RENT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE[/B]We are a couple looking for a 3 or 4 bedroom villa, ideally with storage such as a garage or underbuild. San Javier, Los Alcazares, Mar Menor area or within 10 kms of there for at least one years rental. Excellent references. Have lived in Spain for over 5 years. Hope someone can help us find our new home


have you had a look at the links to rental websites in our FAQ & useful info thread??

if you don't see anything there, hopefully someone will be able to recommend a local agent


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try Kyero Mobile. They have some long term rentals listed in that area.


----------

